# Crowe, live at the Hideout in Toronto on Friday Feb 22nd.



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Howdy,
My band "Crowe" is playing a show at the Hideout in Toronto on Friday Feb 22nd. There is no cover before 10PM. Come on out if you don't have any plans.
You can check us out online here, 

Crowe Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
Crowe | Facebook

We'd love to hear any feedback, and appreciate any "likes" you can throw our way!


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Not on facebook anymore but I can give you a like here.

Your music seems to have a definite groove going on ...... which (IMHO) readily lends itself to impromptu jams ..... which to me (being an old Grateful Dead fan) is where the fun is when playing music.

Sounds good ..... best of luck.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

aftermidnight said:


> Not on facebook anymore but I can give you a like here.
> 
> Your music seems to have a definite groove going on ...... which (IMHO) readily lends itself to impromptu jams ..... which to me (being an old Grateful Dead fan) is where the fun is when playing music.
> 
> Sounds good ..... best of luck.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------

